# Costs of surrogacy in the US



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Just posted and then deleted by accident....

Anyone know, very very roughly, the total costs of using a surrogate in the US? 

I've been told this is the best place but....I assume it's very very very expensive. Just looked on one website but it was too complex to understand the bottom line.


----------



## Richi (Nov 6, 2010)

If you need surrogate and egg donor USD 100'000-130'000.

Richi


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Our two year old daughter was carried by a US surrogate and the IVF was done in the US as well.  She got pregnant on our second attempt.  Total cost was about 135K.  What made things really expensive for us was the shared risk plan that we got (four attempts with surrogate mother and donor egg, if no baby after four attempts then we would have gotten our money back).  Surrogates are from about 20k for first-timers to over 35K for experienced ones.  But that is just their base fee. There are alot of other fees that are thrown in that add another 10k to the surrogate's compensation.


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi multi mum. 
We had a few attempts at surrogacy with a uk surro using a Cyprus clinic without success and unfortunately the money/cards ran out. So we started looking at other options including America. What we learned was that USA is without a doubt the most expensive, the cheaper (yet high success rates) locations are Ukraine and India. We chose India.
Good luck.
TeamD


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i started to explore it but for me it was prohibitively expensive at £100-140K. Legal fees make up a large proportion 
Good Luck


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Costs can vary significantly between US surrogacy friendly states and not all charge at the top end.

If you get on top of the legal issues at the outset, this can also help to save a lot of time and money.

Each foreign surrogacy destination has its own character and issues and you'll need to do your homework carefully.  

Do get in touch if you want a further steer.

Best of luck

Louisa


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Medical costs can also be a big factor especially if there are any complications (e.g. preterm delivery). Our total medical bill for the surro and the twins was over $2 million so even if you need to pay a small percentage of this it's still quite a lot. No insurance company covers everything and you have to pay certain amounts after meeting the deductible.


----------



## olinaiti (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi! We're still in the middle of the legal prices in this country for our daughter who was born in the US via gestational surrogacy in this year's  may . With our own egg and sperm it was less expensive than with DE ( worked on the second attempt ) but just the legal costs here with lawyers that helped us with the immigration and now with the parental order are between 20-30k £ . The IV clinic in this country , All the flying back and forward , living costs afterwards while waiting for entry permit etc go on top of what the agencies tell you . And god forbid you have medical problems . All in all this whole thing is definitely going to have cost us well over 100 k £ even though we had no complications . We also ended up taking some insurances for medical costst but like mentioned earlier they won't cover just any scenario and we were very relieved when we only spent 3 nights in the hospital ...US is a whole different ball game but if you can afford it I do recommend it . Everything is quite well organiced and in some states you can be in the birthcertificate right away like we were . The whole process from signing up with the agency to birth took us bit less than two years since we did have a misscarriage on the first try . All soooo worth it !!! She's here sitting between my legs as I type ....


----------

